# Chicken feet...eeewww. :(



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Bought my dogs smoked chicken feet....gross!!!! But they are in hog..er...chicken heaven! 

It actually surprised me that Tango had anything to do with the chicken feet, because he typically doesn't like any kind of chewies, whereas Jazz can't get enough...except pigs ears, which she just looks confused by. :dontknow:


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Do these have bones?? I really don't know much about chicken feet!!!! Do the dogs just chew them, or do they actually eat them? One of my chi's, Bonnie, is not supposed to have bones, as one of her fangs is down in the jaw bone, and the vet doesn't want anything to disturb it! It would be a major issue if something happened to that tooth. They discovered it with x-rays during her dental.


----------



## Chauncey (Jun 6, 2016)

Tink said:


> Bought my dogs smoked chicken feet....gross!!!! But they are in hog..er...chicken heaven!
> 
> 
> 
> It actually surprised me that Tango had anything to do with the chicken feet, because he typically doesn't like any kind of chewies, whereas Jazz can't get enough...except pigs ears, which she just looks confused by. :dontknow:




Are they stinky?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

susan davis said:


> Do these have bones?? I really don't know much about chicken feet!!!! Do the dogs just chew them, or do they actually eat them? One of my chi's, Bonnie, is not supposed to have bones, as one of her fangs is down in the jaw bone, and the vet doesn't want anything to disturb it! It would be a major issue if something happened to that tooth. They discovered it with x-rays during her dental.


Well, yeah, I guess they do. I mean they're part of the leg bone right..the part the drumstick comes from? Honestly though I don't know, by the time you get to the foot part, if it's bone or just tendon. They had no trouble with them though..they chewed them pretty much the way they've chewed bully sticks and the like. When I give them any kind of chewy though I do watch them, and they didn't have any kind of problem. 

The only thing I was concerned about was that the feet still had sharp nails attached. So me, being the ridiculous person that I am, took to the nails with clippers and just snipped those suckers right off!


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Chauncey said:


> Are they stinky?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Well, they do have an odor, but it's faint..NOTHING like the stink from the bully sticks and pizzle sticks I've gotten in the past!!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

lol My chis love dehydrated chicken feet as well. They look horrible, but I agree, once you've fed bully sticks nothing seems that disgusting anymore!! :lol:


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

They seem so enjoy it. Too bad that my boy is allergy to chicken so he cant try them. lol


----------

